# Looking for rp partner



## Vorelover467 (Jul 3, 2016)

I am looking for anyone who wants to rp with me. I mainly like vore but I can do rp's with out vore, if you hate vore. I can do sfw and mild nsfw. If you want to rp with me, start a conversation with me or note me on Userpage of user467 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net  and there is my other contact information. I do have Skype.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 3, 2016)

The rp doesn't have to be about or have vore.


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 4, 2016)

What's vore?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hair_Everywhere said:


> What's vore?


Vore is the fetish of being eaten or eating another organism alive and whole. It could be fatal or safe (as in no one gets hurt nor digested, the one eaten is let out).  I do only safe vore.


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 4, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Vore is the fetish of being eaten or eating another organism alive and whole. It could be fatal or safe (as in no one gets hurt nor digested, the one eaten is let out).  I do only safe vore.


Dude, what the f*ck, I've never even heard of that fetish before


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 4, 2016)

But then it does appear a lot in spongebob.


----------

